# My New ProMaster Review



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Picked up a 2014 ProMaster 2500 high Roof with 159" Wheelbase a couple of weeks ago. I have never been happier :laughing:

Highly recommended :thumbup:

550 Cu.Ft. of space in the back compared to the 120 Cu.Ft. i used to have in my 2000 Chevy Express van. 

Pretty much fully loaded with every possible feature from the 5.0 u connect Bluetooth touch-screen in dash, Back-up Camera, Heated seats, Aluminum sliding partition door (Purchased, just waiting on a due bill), electronic fold-out mirrors, Bose stereo, Cruise Control, Nitrogen Tires, Auxiliary power to back of van, etc. etc. 

Here are some side by side picks of the new and the old van, along with a messy interior glance to show perspective. I was holding off on posting pictures until i got the partition installed but they screwed up and it is two weeks back-ordered. This prevents me from building my own shelving in the meantime but what the heck. I'm still looking for ideas in the interim anyways.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats, i have the nissan. Any benefit to the dodge?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Do they have a diesel option


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Two of my cousins have been driving them on the road doing expedited deliveries. One for about 9 months and the other for abut 6 months. I just heard this last week that they both have had problems with bushings wearing out and putting them out of work for week or so while parts were ordered and repairs were made.

One also had the A/C compressor quit & he had to wait to get that replaced. Be careful about these trucks until they have proven that they will hold up. So far, I am not too sure that they will.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

You bought a $35000 van and your building your own shelving?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> You bought a $35000 van and your building your own shelving?



Dang! Called out.


----------



## DIRPLUMBERS (Jul 14, 2014)

SSP,

Any updates about the Promaster? I'm thinking of buying one myself. After having it for about a month, are there any features that you included that you feel are needless and do you wish now that you had added a different feature when you first purchased it?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry so long to reply I've been having trouble with the app ~ i typed up a long review on iPhone and app crashed when i submitted never going through ~ i digress, the pro master so fAr has been a dream machine !

PROS SO FAR

*only have a few thousand km on it so far but fuel is between 12-16L/100km according to inboard touch screen but translates to $85-$100 fuel once a week to operate for myself

*full features i absolutely love that i didn't think I'd even need are back-up camera, folding mirrors, blue tooth 5.0 Uconnect has become an essential resource for my on road phone calls, no windows were needed at all with back up cam giving my cab maximum security, and heated seats have come in handy. 

*i like the FWD , it handles great in the city and on the highway . I even find the van handles better on gravel roads and that was with a full load on the rear 

*i love the hands free Bluetooth phone that came with

*i purchased a sliding locking stainless steel partition with a tinted reflective security glass window that was an extra $800ish that I'm really happy with 

CONS

* i wish they had the extended 1' longer cab on purchase so i could throw my pipe in more easily. Atm i have 2 6" ABS lengths with Clean-outs on either side to store my copper ~ but its a tight squeeze into the overhead compartment

*still have difficulties utilizing a roof rack system. As roof is super high as is and its basically a cube van already so another 18"-2' for a roof rack seems a bit high to go. there is however a roof rack made for these vans that roll down racks for ladders without the need for a mounted ladder on the door , but i want to haul black pipe not ladders so thats a concern for some. I have my pipe delivered to site usually so i rarely have full lengths left over ... And if i do I'll cut them in half to store n use up another time !

*I'd recommend against the flooring options they offer since you can do spray in box liner floors yourself for next to nothing 

SHELVING UPDATE 

Ah so i finally got the time to fix up the old shelving and give it a quick once over paint job. I used spray bombs throughout and used black spray in box liner for inside drawers and around wooden base (pics coming)


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Catlin987987 said:


> You bought a $35000 van and your building your own shelving?


Its just a temporary re-furbished shelving until i can afford all new stuff. I am a cash buyer so i buy what i can afford to at time and save in meantime. I started saving up for a new van the first day i bought my first $1000 2000 Chevy express van at an auction 2 years ago. In general this was a big expense that was a bit pre-mature as i was eying up the Mercedes sprinters but $65000 was a ways away and my poor old busted Chevy bit it so i went with the dodge and was within budget... Until i decided to price out accessories ~ yikes ~ 

So i re-used old shelving , just cleaned it up , took apart- stripped all the rust - primed - painted - epoxy coating - re-bolted together and that cost me about $250 plus some crap i have lying around my shop. Oh and 3 days of my own time which is where i consider my savings wheras some peoples time is much more valuable and could be losing thousands a day that they are in the field. 

Re-furnishing and restoration is a fun easy to do hobby i have always tinkered with. If i had television still I'd know the channel but a good show is restoration kings to give you a good idea of how wrecked and busted something can look and be amazed at how shiny and new it can come out looking with the right touch. 

One time when i first moved to the city one of my East Indian neighbors through out a beautiful oak table n chair set because it was badly scratched and had all sorts of nasty stains on it. He piled it in the back alley and was angry when the garbage people didn't pick it up ~ so i asked him if i could have it, ~ he said please take it! Burn it if you want we just have no room for it ! So i took it across the alley into my garage ~ removed hardware and then over a couple weeks on my spare time sanded down the wood ~ restained it and applied a glossy laqueur that made it look brand new, like super sharp ~ wood is amazingly workable! i had opened up my garage to dry the clear coats and my neighbor came back and was so shocked at what i did he offered to pay me for my services and wanted the table back . Thats where i pulled the line *one mans trash is another mans treasure* and set up the table in our kitchen by the biggest window facing their house so they could see how sweet my new ****ing table was  !!


----------



## DIRPLUMBERS (Jul 14, 2014)

SSP, thanks for the update. I am all about re-using items if you feel that you have the proper time and aren't messing about so that you're not losing money.

Can you send us a photo of the storage installed in the truck?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

Pictures are a coming! Oh and i forgot to mention the fellow who helped me out was Adam Sand at Londonderry dodge Chrysler jeep in edmonton ab. Apparently i was sold van at cost plus $1000, definitely worth looking into for any locals looking to upgrade in the northern Alberta area ! Give him a shout @+1 (780) 863-4653 !


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

and if you are in northern alberta and are looking at a dodge stay the heII away from any dodge dealerships in athabasca or LLB.

many hard won lessons is all ill say.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> You bought a $35000 van and your building your own shelving?


 
I would love to consider a van like that one but I am just wondering what the payment every month is for one of those puppies.....?? (pm me if you dont want to say)

I have always been one "tight assed s.o.b " when it came to trucks.. I have never bought a new one and never has a payment been over 200 bucks a month on a used one... 

Also, I would never trust any employee with my brand new 35,000 truck.. I think that they would tear it up just to piss me off for fun.. They would get the older run down truck and that beautiful new van would be mine for sure..:thumbup:
.

Our trucks are all paid off and I feel good when we have to do normal maintaince to them.... 
and even If I had to install a new motor it dont bother me, 
but that monthly payment to the "money changers" always
gripes my ass...

I hope that you get a ton of miles out of that one :thumbsup:.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

i want to drive an 18 wheeler to run service out of,that way i can have at least half the store with me anyways:laughing:


----------

